# GFCI's on shared neutral



## newspark80 (Feb 20, 2011)

newspark80 said:


> I am sure this has been discussed before...or maybe I just hope it has so I don't feel completely stupid
> 
> Asked to install GFCI's in a kitchen
> 
> ...


I did check the forum for previous posts on this but did not find my answer......


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

If they went from splice box to splice box with 12/3 then yes you'll have to install a gfi at each location.But, if your homerun box(which might be over-crowded)has a 12/3 and 2 -12/2s then you dont have to.


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

you should ask your boss or fellow journeyman to help you out with that.. if you wired it wrong they'll probably find out when the homeowner calls about the outlets not working.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

newspark80 said:


> ..............Do I have to install a GFCI at every location because the neutral is shared?......


Short answer: No.

You can install a 2-pole GFCI breaker. :whistling2:


This will not work:












You must either separate the neutral after the first GFCI:












Or install a 2-pole GFCI:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

newspark80 said:


> I did check the forum for previous posts on this but did not find my answer......




Link 1
Link 2
Link 3
Link 4
Link 5


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

use a 2 pole gfi breaker:thumbsup:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

1) 2-pole GFCI breaker, protects everything from one location, but a ground fault anywhere also cuts power to everything.

2) Individual GFCI recep at each location, but neutral pigtailed, and NOT fed out of the load terminal. If you can't use the next option this is going to be the cheapest choice.

3) Pigtail and separate neutrals at the first box, giving each 120v leg its own neutral from that point on, allowing you to use a GFCI recep at the first receptacle hit by each leg and protect downstream receps through the load terminal.


----------

